# Barrington tops trout??



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone fished Barrington tops for trout? 
I am looking to get up there this week or next if they are not closed waters. I cant find out if they are designated trout streams or are effected by the closure. 
Polblue will be base camp and i am told there are trout there be it small fish. Is there any other creeks/rivers worth a look? Dilgry River and 
Little Manning are also suposed to hold fish.

cheers


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

they are indeed affected by the season closure. You can fish there up until the end of the June long weekend, then not again until the October long weekend.

There is going to be a lot of water in them I think this weekend with all the rain we had recently. I was going to go camping at Frying Pan Creek this weekend but have called it off because of all the rain and the prediction of more possible showers in the area over the weekend.
If you go, good luck and let me know if you find any fish and I will go up when the season re-opens.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Boy's it would be worth making it to frying pan and the rivers around there as the fishing has been hot if i was not working i would be there myself, and there is good fish in the upper manning.


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Thefishy1 thanks. what is the easiest way to get to frying Pan? Im coming from newcastle.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

head through Raymond Terrace up to Dungog, then head up from there. I think that will be the fastest way.

If something gets coordinated here I might come along and join someone, just need to find some firewood along the way and there is apparently a place up outside dungog that sells it at a good price (no firewood supplied at the campground).
Coachwood campsite would be best choice between it and Frying Pan, it is just the opposite side of the river is all and is higher ground.


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

im keen to go yankatthebay i would love a fishing partner, for safety and company. ill pm you my ph # if you want to organise something and go halves in the wood.

cheers

dean


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Check water heights here http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDN60141.html


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Trout can be found pretty much anywhere up there. You just have to find a bit of water before someone else.
Poll Blue is probably the main camping area and there is fish there but prob. not thte best place for one for dinner.
I've fished more further north. I imagine the trails are a little sloppy atm but access to the rivers of the main roads should still produce a fish.
I was up near Tomalla yesterday n it was wet and cold.
I recommend a good stash of wood, at little burrrr this time of year.


----------

